# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Gray Screen in Microsoft's 3D Scan app

## dommer2029

I set up a machine that meets Microsoft's requirements (including using an approved USB 3.0 card instead of the USB 3.0 ports built into my motherboard), but when I try to use the 3D Scan app, all I get is a gray box where I should see the input from the Kinect camera.  I've installed the Kinect Configuration Verifier tool, and I can see both the color and the depth images using that tool.  But with 3D Scan, the Kinect doesn't turn on and I see nothing.  Google searches turned up only a suggestion to stop and restart the Kinect Monitor service, but that didn't help me.  Any other ideas?

----------


## awerby

Do you have a Kinnect V2 sensor? This doesn't work with other versions of the Kinnect.

----------


## dommer2029

> Do you have a Kinnect V2 sensor? This doesn't work with other versions of the Kinnect.


Thanks for the response, awerby.  I have a Kinect for Xbox One.  The Kinect Configuration Verifier confirms that a Kinect for Windows v2 sensor is connected.

----------


## awerby

Maybe it's the USB connection that's at fault, then. Is yours on this list of approved express cards: http://answers.flyppdevportal.com/MV...ry=kinectv2sdk ?

----------


## dommer2029

> Maybe it's the USB connection that's at fault, then. Is yours on this list of approved express cards: http://answers.flyppdevportal.com/MV...ry=kinectv2sdk ?


Yes, I purchased a card specifically for this purpose and got the SIIG Inc. DP 2-Port USB 3.0 PCIe (JU-P20612-S1), the first card on that list.

----------


## awerby

Bad cables?

----------


## dommer2029

> Bad cables?


I appreciate your interest in brainstorming this with me, but the reason I'm at a loss for an explanation is that I have run the Kinect Configuration Verifier and it reports no issues.  The Verifier tool (see https://developer.microsoft.com/en-u...hardware-setup) actually shows me a 30 FPS video feed received from my Kinect, but 3D Scan just gives me a gray screen.  If it were a hardware problem, I would expect the Configuration Verifier to also be unable to access the Kinect.

EDIT: Way deep down in the thread regarding compatible USB cards that you posted before, someone posted a response saying that they had tried a Renesas D720202 chipset card and that they were able to use the Kinect for a number of things, but got a grey screen in 3D Scan.  That's the same chipset that my SIIG card uses.  So let me just ask this: If 3D Scan is working for you personally, what USB 3.0 card are you using?

----------


## awerby

Sorry, I can't say I've got this to work for me, personally. But I'm interested in scanning in general, and this seems like an inexpensive though low-res solution. Isn't there any official tech support offered?

----------


## dommer2029

> Sorry, I can't say I've got this to work for me, personally. But I'm interested in scanning in general, and this seems like an inexpensive though low-res solution. Isn't there any official tech support offered?


For a free app from Microsoft?  Surely you jest.  I found a thread on a Microsoft forum on this topic ... it looks pretty much the same as our conversation.

----------


## pochrist

This is shot in the dark as I have not had to deal with USB / Com port resources issues for a while (until I got my 3D printer in December). I have no experience with Kinect or the software your trying to use. But way back when 20+ years ago during system builds it was wise to check which Slot on the main board you plug into, does this USB Card use PCI or PCIe slots? Many times the bus paths on the main board will cover multiple ports and slots and if you where to plug into a slot that also shares your Video Bus (for example) you could end up with a conflict or problem when both devices on the same bus are in use. It could explain why the verification software will Pass, but when you go to use it it has a fault (it may be choking when it needs to get exclusive access to the resources on the bus). Just for the hell of it you could try the Main board USB ports (if their are any USB 3.0 ports on it) sure can't hurt, if you get something other then a gray screen it could shed some light on the problem. If you have the manual for the main board it will tell you what ports and slots share the same buses.

----------


## dommer2029

> This is shot in the dark as I have not had to deal with USB / Com port resources issues for a while (until I got my 3D printer in December). I have no experience with Kinect or the software your trying to use. But way back when 20+ years ago during system builds it was wise to check which Slot on the main board you plug into, does this USB Card use PCI or PCIe slots? Many times the bus paths on the main board will cover multiple ports and slots and if you where to plug into a slot that also shares your Video Bus (for example) you could end up with a conflict or problem when both devices on the same bus are in use. It could explain why the verification software will Pass, but when you go to use it it has a fault (it may be choking when it needs to get exclusive access to the resources on the bus). Just for the hell of it you could try the Main board USB ports (if their are any USB 3.0 ports on it) sure can't hurt, if you get something other then a gray screen it could shed some light on the problem. If you have the manual for the main board it will tell you what ports and slots share the same buses.


The motherboard has a single PCIe slot, which I am using for the USB 3.0 card.  The built-in USB 3.0 ports actually give the same response as the card: the Verifier tool is able to recognize the port as being supported but having unknown bandwidth, and then it is able to actually receive 3d video data at 30 FPS.  Meanwhile, 3D Scan gives a gray screen for both.
If my motherboard just can't handle it, that's too bad, but the Kinect isn't even turning on when 3D Scan runs.  Maybe 3D Scan gets to the stage of unknown bandwidth and just gives up.

----------


## curious aardvark

which version of windows are you using ? 
Sounds like a typical windows 10 bug. 
Given that windows 10 has more bugs than working compoonents. 
Try using windows 7 - 100% stable and easier to shut off updates - the prime cause of buggering things up.
If you have to use a microsoft app store app (always dodgy) then try and get windows 8 - NOT 8.1
The app store runs happily on 8, but causes a lot of issues in 8.1 and 10. 

Sounds like you've covered any hardware issues, so the most likely cause would be software and windows 10 is currently the most unstable os on the planet.

----------


## dommer2029

> which version of windows are you using ? 
> Sounds like a typical windows 10 bug. 
> Given that windows 10 has more bugs than working compoonents. 
> Try using windows 7 - 100% stable and easier to shut off updates - the prime cause of buggering things up.
> If you have to use a microsoft app store app (always dodgy) then try and get windows 8 - NOT 8.1
> The app store runs happily on 8, but causes a lot of issues in 8.1 and 10. 
> 
> Sounds like you've covered any hardware issues, so the most likely cause would be software and windows 10 is currently the most unstable os on the planet.


Unfortunately, 3D Scan requires Windows 10.  It's the reason I "upgraded" from Windows 7.

----------


## curious aardvark

worth trying on 8, pretty much all the stuff from the app store runs on that as well as 10.

----------


## dommer2029

> worth trying on 8, pretty much all the stuff from the app store runs on that as well as 10.


I went back to the app page to check, and you are right: 3D Scan will run on Windows 8.1.  While I was there, I skimmed through the comments again, and noticed on that I had missed before.  The grey screen can be caused by setting your camera privacy settings too strongly.  I went into my camera settings and allowed 3D Scan to use my camera, and was able to get the app to connect.  Yay!

Now to see if I can actually scan something.

----------


## pochrist

That's great, way easier then blowing out the system and installing a new OS.

----------

